# Trainz Railroad Simulator



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone played this? I was thinking of "Trainz Railroad Simulator 2006 DVD Edition" only 10 bucks at Amazon.


----------



## Amtrak Kid (Jul 21, 2008)

I use it for all my amtrak content that i make. It's a good simulator, but its way better than MSTS in terms of user friendliness and making routes and such.

Corey


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks.

I got MSTS when it first came out and wasn't very excited about it.

Now, if I knew more about Trainz I'd ask you about the Amtrak content...

It should be here in a few days.

Dennis


----------



## jsbubba (Sep 18, 2008)

Microsoft has a really good train simulator. I got the 2006 edition real cheap online. I cant wait for the new one.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 19, 2008)

I have it along the north america driver edtion which includes the full 3 hour trip from Shelby to whitefish.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 28, 2008)

TRANZ 2009 world builder edition has been released. you can order the download version or a boxed DVD-rom version+shipping. the boxed copy's will ship in December while the download copy is available now. you can order here http://www.ts2009.com/news2.php NOTE YOU MUST HAVE A ACCOUNT it is not yet available at retail outlets. i ordered the boxed copy. the engineers edition will be released later in 09


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 30, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> TRANZ 2009 world builder edition has been released. you can order the download version or a boxed DVD-rom version+shipping. the boxed copy's will ship in December while the download copy is available now. you can order here http://www.ts2009.com/news2.php NOTE YOU MUST HAVE A ACCOUNT it is not yet available at retail outlets. i ordered the boxed copy. the engineers edition will be released later in 09


I got the download version, which I've now installed so can expect to waste many hours playing around with it.

I always liked Trainz mainly for the virtual railword 'Surveyor' mode which the other sims lacked. Like all my actual model railroads, I ended up with a load of grey board with track on it and not much else :lol: At least it doesn't take up so much room.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 30, 2008)

Anything out there for those of us of the Macintosh persuasion?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 4, 2008)

HokieNav said:


> Anything out there for those of us of the Macintosh persuasion?


sorry the mac verson was Cancelled. if your mac can run windows then thats the only way it will work


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 8, 2008)

HokieNav said:


> Anything out there for those of us of the Macintosh persuasion?



The only real railroading game for Mac would be railroad tycoon 3. This isn't really much of a train simulator and there are cab views however you cant really except much from it. Its more about the operation of a sucessful railroad. If you really have a lot of time on your hand you can start your own trans con as it has a nation wide map. Its pretty fun and there is some online play but usually not to many people are there. its $20 bucks which is reasonable for software and I'd recommend it.


----------



## Andy (Jan 2, 2009)

Amtrak Kid said:


> I use it for all my amtrak content that i make. It's a good simulator, but its way better than MSTS in terms of user friendliness and making routes and such.
> Corey


 As far as I know,(I have Trainz2006.) there is a BUNCH of stuff here: http://www.protrainz.com/cart/index.php?ma...p;products_id=1 Also there is a superliner car that comes with 2006.It also has inside view.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 11, 2009)

I got the 2009 one awhile ago. lots of new locos like the Metro north p32acdm and coaches it also has the superliner but it also has the amtrak f40PH in diet Pepsi paint.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 14, 2009)

DO NOT BUY 2009 buy 2006 or TC3 2009 is a rip off. tons of errors and script errors. the SD70's do not have wheels and do not work. alot of the routes are not in English and there's no way to translate them. don't believe me go to the forum and read all the threads on the game.


----------

